# Breeder websites



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I love seeing breeder websites & am actually surprised there isn't a sticky for this to be honest. 

Anyone want to share their sites with me/everyone? :thumbup:


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Good idea :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Great idea!

chiffondoll Ragdoll Cats


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh yes!

"work in progress - though!"


----------



## handprint (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been working really hard on this:

_*Nevaeh Bengals*_

bengal kittens for sale / Nevaeh Bengals / Wiltshire


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Ameeka Manx, breeders of Manx cats, derbyshire UK think thats correct .. im not quite up and running yet ... lol


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Airliebird British Shorthairs - ABOUT ME

Here ya go peeps


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Alfiecatz British Shorthairs - Welcome to Alfiecatz.

Still a newish website so any tips woukld be great,

xx


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Here you are. :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

what a nice idea  Here's a link to mine
Lambchop Siamese - Home


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have changed mine a little bit today with some stunning pictures you must have a peek. Even I am impressed! 

I have gave myself a pat on the back.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Some lovely pictures on there of your gorgeous kitties. You deserve that pat on the back


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Some lovely pictures on there of your gorgeous kitties. You deserve that pat on the back


 thank you! It's also a very sore back so I am now leaving this chair!


----------



## edenport (Mar 21, 2009)

Good idea :thumbup:


----------



## Clare Ferris (Nov 26, 2009)

my new website http://www.druzhina-siberian-cats.co.uk


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Huggibear

Liz


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I may be pinching ideas as I am creating my own from scratch at the moment.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine is in my sig, great idea as I love having a nose at other people's cats


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

I will put mine up in a couple of weeks....


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Boucles Selkirk Rex | Home


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant websites everyone, some stunning cats and kittens, really enjoyed looking at them,xxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Alansw8 said:


> Airliebird British Shorthairs - ABOUT ME
> 
> Here ya go peeps


Your cats are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Cheers Missymoo

There a lot of awesome websites too with beautiful cats


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am signing all your guest books but it may take some time 

Lovely websites everyone! :thumbup:

I thought mine was free, so just started typing away.....how wrong I was! Never-mind!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aw Liz I love Nigel!!


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

mellowma said:


> I am signing all your guest books but it may take some time
> 
> Lovely websites everyone! :thumbup:
> 
> I thought mine was free, so just started typing away.....how wrong I was! Never-mind!


Your website is lovely! I signed your guestbook! Even though i have dogs!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Our Cheeky Chihuahuas said:


> Your website is lovely! I signed your guestbook! Even though i have dogs!


Oh thank you! A Blob for I think


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Oh thank you! A Blob for I think


Thansk! Wow i didnt know you could receive reputation points! Thanks again


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

messyhearts said:


> I've been working on my quite a lot so any suggestions would be welcome. It's a work in progress (prefix is pending so it could all change but it is in preparation for its arrival so ignore the bit in the banner at the top about being registered).
> 
> Home .::. Wilstar Birmans


Looks great! Puts mine to shame  I will have to do a link bit on mine. No honestly it's great full of detail and I liked the bit about showing. Fantastic!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you. The showing bit took me a long time to write but there is nothing out there on the net that helps people so thought I may as well do it myself.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Good idea for a post and some great websites  I'm afraid ours is work in progress at the moment Suileangorm Birmans - Home


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

I can put mine up now I have my GCCF approval notice back!


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Bimbleweb British Shorthair

I just got my prefix confirmation yesterday


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the new prefixes :thumbup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump.

Any other websites? 

Would be nice to be a sticky.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

There are some great sites here. 
If you need any Banners, Buttons even with your
own photo's on etc then look no further than Here.
If you want to promote your cat/pet site then Put it Here.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

My website is up and running now so heres the address feel free to take a look 
julie
http://www.ameekamanx.com/


----------



## Slave2Many (May 7, 2010)

Here I am

And if anyone wants a website built, PM me because I built these 2 websites myself (plus another for a training company) and I will be happy to help between now and September before I have my second baby (like being busy):thumbup:


----------



## doliglwt (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice idea. Here's mine:

Doliglwt Ragdolls, Cowbridge, South Wales

Going back to the beginning to look at each one now :thumbup:
Could be a long night :lol:


----------



## delainew (May 15, 2010)

my website is still fairly new.
Home (Winkys Ragdolls)


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks nice Sarah, very informative.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

